# iJoy Mystique Disposable Tank Reviews



## Silver (8/9/19)

Been using the *Mystique* disposable tank quite a lot for the past 10 days or so

So it’s time to jot down my thoughts.

Firstly, big respect to this affordable good flavour no fuss tank. It saved me at VapeCon. I was burning the midnight oil working on VapeCon prep and literally didn’t have an hour or two to spare to pitstop my fleet I intended taking with me to VapeCon.

The iJoy Mystique came to the rescue. I got a 3 pack and it was in daily use a few days before VapeCon, during the event and for the week after. Had it on my Minikin V2. I did rewick one or two of my “flavour attires” during VapeCon evenings but used the Mystique more than the others.

It’s a great device because there is *no fuss* and you simply replace it when the coil inside is not giving the right flavour. My first one worked like a charm for a few days and then I think I burnt it out while my minikin continuously fired in my laptop bag side flap. Not a fault of the atty, it’s the minkin’s large fire button and me not locking it. That actually happened at VapeCon. Not a problem, I changed it in a minute and refilled a new one.

Second tank has been going very nicely since. Am only vaping Prime Vape PomCool in it. It’s a juice I know well and a great juice for me. Fruity raspberry sort of taste with a bit of cooling. Not icy. Am vaping the 6mg version. 70% VG. It’s not too hard on coils and wicks so I think it suits this tank well.

So here are my positive points

Good flavour, I am quite surprised actually. Its about 70-80% as good as a well set up Dvarw or Skyline (for me). I have only tried one juice so this observation only applies to this juice but am very happy with the flavour from this atty
Consistent flavour and it wicks well. Loads of vapour. Performs well from the first drag and you can take long puffs (5-6 seconds) without any signs of a dry hit
Adjustable airflow - I have adjusted the slot to below half of its full width. About 3mm I would say. Restricted lung hit, but still more than enough airflow.
Airflow slot holds its position - it’s not loose, it keeps its position nicely.
Comfy drip tip - it’s not the best but it’s comfy and works well for this tank. Doesn’t get too hot. And I like it that it’s not too short. You can’t replace the drip tip. It’s one piece with the tank.
40 watts seems to be about the right power for me for this juice and airflow setting. It can go more but I like it here. Good battery life at this point too. My tanks had a resistance of 0.15 ohms.
Easy to fill - just remove the rubber grommet with your fingernail, fill and put it back. The first time took a bit of trial and error to get it out but once you’ve done it a few times it’s very easy
Easy to see juice level - I am using the clear tank
No leaks - this is important. The device was in my bag at VapeCon and was not always upright. No leaks whatsoever. Thank you iJoy!
Longevity - a bit harder for me to comment on properly but my current tank has done in excess of 15 tankful, so about 40-45ml of juice and it’s going strong. No flavour degradation that I can notice,
Price - it’s well priced. Around R150 for 3 atties. So about R50 each. That’s good value considering I have paid around R50 or even more for commercial coils before. This is an entire device. For the vape and the longevity I think it’s excellent value.

So what are the negatives?

Not much really, but let me nitpick
The flavour definitely improves after a few tankfuls - I assume it takes time for the coil to settle. The first tankful or two are not as good as after it settles. Nothing wrong, just not full and rich in the beginning.
Some may find removing the rubber grommet a bit fiddly. I lost one and thankfully they give you extra ones in the 3 pack package. I then found it the next night. Lol.
Airflow control not that intuitive to adjust. You don’t know whether you must grip the bottom or the tank itself, but it’s easy to use after you’ve done it.
Perhaps the only major negative for me is the rate at which this tank consumes juice. It’s a guzzler. Probably has to do with why the flavour is good. They say it’s 3ml capacity. But that 3ml goes in a flash. You can easily find yourself refilling this a few times a day if you are using it exclusively. I wish the capacity was more, say 5ml. Then it would be perfect. While it’s easy to fill, it’s still a little bit of a schlepp taking off the grommet and filling every so often. Just to illustrate this point, I refilled it this morning and have taken a few toots on it here and there. It’s already at about half full!!

*Overall, this is a mighty splendid tank and I can see myself using it more often. Especially when I am too lazy to pitstop the ‘flavour fleet’ or need to go somewhere in a hurry and just want to grab n go.*

Will it replace my Dvarw, Skyline and other flavour rebuildables? No way. But it will earn a solid place in my vape rotation, that’s for sure. I just wonder how long this will be produced for? Someone told me they are quite hard to get now. Would be a pity if it were to be discontinued.

Here’s a pic of the tank showing my level of airflow







And here’s the rubber grommet on top. It has a slot part and another little hole which allows air to exit when you filling. Simple and clever.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (8/9/19)

I agree with everything you've said @Silver.

And I'd like to add something. The clear tanks (such as yours) are the best, as one can see how much juice is left - or should I say, how *little* juice is left! The black tanks are the worst, because in dim lighting one can't see the juice level.

However, one does like to matchy-matchy, so if a black tank is needed I would go for the Tesla ONE disposable. It has the same specs as the Mystique but it's easier to see the juice level. I've used the same juice in both the Mystique and Tesla in order to compare flavour and there is no difference at all.

EDIT: The silicone stopper on the Tesla ONE is much bigger and it doesn't fly off when you lift it - and it's slightly easier to lift.

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/19)

I agree with your review 100 percent @Silver.

It's a bit of a pity because I have nothing to add or disagree with.

I bought two 3 packs of the Mystique disposable tanks about a month ago. As you say they work really well. I lost count after about 20 refills on the first tank. 

I have already gone through three of them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (8/9/19)

If the vendors stop stocking the Mystique we can import our own.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/19)

Hooked said:


> If the vendors stop stocking the Mystique we can import our own.



They won't stop @Hooked because they literally sell thousands of them each month!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (9/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> They won't stop @Hooked because they literally sell thousands of them each month!



In that case they should stop ripping off the consumer. It's the bane of my life when I see only single tanks for sale. These tanks come in packs of 3. Buying a single tank, three times, works out to be more expensive than buying a pack of 3. Granted, some people only want one tank - perhaps to try it, or take somewhere with them. That's fine, but the vendor should offer both options - a single tank or a pack of 3, so that the consumer can make an informed choice. Instead, some vendors do not offer an option. They sell single tanks only and I feel that is unfair and it makes me see red!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/19)

Hooked said:


> In that case they should stop ripping off the consumer. It's the bane of my life when I see only single tanks for sale. These tanks come in packs of 3. Buying a single tank, three times, works out to be more expensive than buying a pack of 3. Granted, some people only want one tank - perhaps to try it, or take somewhere with them. That's fine, but the vendor should offer both options - a single tank or a pack of 3, so that the consumer can make an informed choice. Instead, some vendors do not offer an option. They sell single tanks only and I feel that is unfair and it makes me see red!!!!!!!!!!!



No argument there @Hooked! I always buy mine in multiples of three!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (10/9/19)

Great review and feedback. Basically summed up the Freemax GEMM disposable tank! Man that thing has soo much flavor and the best part is they come in different coil versions, Single, dual and quad. But like mentioned, i will always have one in my rotation cause they are real life savers and just work so good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (10/9/19)

A great daily carry

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

I'm very impressed!!
I bought one today @Vape king and i must the flavor is excellent vaping only at 55w the vapor is almost more than my recurve
I purchased last a CCell coil for one of my sub ohm tanks to test again and the flavor is not a match against the Mystique tank 
So you pay about R70 for sub ohm tank coil where this WHOLE disposable tank is R50 and flavor is excellent 
Real value for money will definitely buy them again 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/9/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm very impressed!!
> I bought one today @Vape king and i must the flavor is excellent vaping only at 55w the vapor is almost more than my recurve
> I purchased last a CCell coil for one of my sub ohm tanks to test again and the flavor is not a match against the Mystique tank
> So you pay about R70 for sub ohm tank coil where this WHOLE disposable tank is R50 and flavor is excellent
> ...



Great to hear @The vaper 
What juice are you running in your Mystique?
Dessert or Fruity?

So far its been only fruity cool (Prime Vape PomCool) for me - and its performing excellently.
Am wondering how its going to do with desserts...


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @The vaper
> What juice are you running in your Mystique?
> Dessert or Fruity?
> 
> ...


We are in fruity flavors so i picked up Waves from Morning Glory from VK
And i took Prime's Wrath of the Grapes of the salesguy 
I LOVE this juice only problem is it might only be available on the shelves in a months time(maybe)
Prime have develope a top notch juice here 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/19)

Cool!
I need to try that Prime Grape one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

Silver said:


> Cool!
> I need to try that Prime Grape one!


Its worth the try 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

The vaper said:


> We are in fruity flavors so i picked up Waves from Morning Glory from VK
> And i took Prime's Wrath of the Grapes of the salesguy
> I LOVE this juice only problem is it might only be available on the shelves in a months time(maybe)
> Prime have develope a top notch juice here
> ...


Just want to correct myself Coil Company is making the Morning Glory(Waves) e juice

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm very impressed!!
> I bought one today @Vape king and i must the flavor is excellent vaping only at 55w the vapor is almost more than my recurve
> I purchased last a CCell coil for one of my sub ohm tanks to test again and the flavor is not a match against the Mystique tank
> So you pay about R70 for sub ohm tank coil where this WHOLE disposable tank is R50 and flavor is excellent
> ...



@The vaper Just by the way, if you can't get the Mystique but your usual vendor has the Tesla ONE, buy it.  It's also mesh, disposable, but a 0.2 ohm, whereas the Mystique is 0.15ohm, but to me it's just as good. Capacity is the same as the Mystique i.i. 3ml. Just saying ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/19)

Updated feedback on the Mystique

*I am impressed!*

Done 14 tanks and I’m on my 15th tankful of Prime Vape PomCool. So that’s *about 35-40ml of juice* (I don’t think I fill it to the absolute max)

Pleased to report that this tank and coil is still going strong. Been on it for 3 weeks.
I know the juice quite well and there is *no noticeable flavour degradation*
Still good flavour and super vaporization going on!

Have been vaping it on the Vaporesso Gen at 40 Watts Eco Mode

Very happy about the longevity of this tank with this juice. It will probably last me another week at least. So roughly R50 for a months vaping is a good deal for me. Granted, it’s not my exclusive vape, but I have vaped it quite a lot.

I bought two more 3packs of the Mystique. Looking forward to trying out other juices in it when this PomCool tank decides to give up. Interested to see when that will be. But so far it’s going great!

If there is one thing I am not so happy about it’s the *smallish tank size *and the rate at which this guzzles juice. After one or two vape sessions with say a few longish puffs each, I can see the juice level has gone down quite a bit! It’s still an excellent no fuss atty. If this tank could be 5ml in capacity I think it would be doubly excellent!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/19)

Silver said:


> If there is one thing I am not so happy about it’s the *smallish tank size *and the rate at which this guzzles juice.



Then the Innokin GO Max will be the one for you Hi Ho @Silver! 5.5ml! Bazinga!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then the Innokin GO Max will be the one for you Hi Ho @Silver! 5.5ml! Bazinga!
> View attachment 178300



Thanks @Rob Fisher !
I saw that tank of yours you wrote about a few days ago and I am keen to try it
I wonder if it’s available locally and if it will be close to the price of the Mystique

That blue one would go well on a Vaporesso Gen in Blue! Maybe that will solve my problem of deciding which colour to go for for my next Gen. I like the blue but those new colors - green and purple are amazing too. If I can find a green and purple tank then maybe the answer is just to bite the bullet and get all of them. Hehe. Nice to have different colour setups for different juice profiles. Lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> I saw that tank of yours you wrote about a few days ago and I am keen to try it
> I wonder if it’s available locally and if it will be close to the price of the Mystique
> 
> That blue one would go well on a Vaporesso Gen in Blue! Maybe that will solve my problem of deciding which colour to go for for my next Gen. I like the blue but those new colors - green and purple are amazing too. If I can find a green and purple tank then maybe the answer is just to bite the bullet and get all of them. Hehe. Nice to have different colour setups for different juice profiles. Lol.



Blue is an awesome colour!

And yes they will be available locally soon... I know of at least one vendor that has them on order!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/9/19)

@Silver @Rob Fisher 

I also hate the small capacity of the Mystique - a few puffs and I need to refill, which makes it more inconvenient than changing a coil!!! I'm also looking forward to the Innokin GO Max!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/9/19)

Silver said:


> Updated feedback on the Mystique
> 
> *I am impressed!*
> 
> ...



@Silver I've found that I prefer the Mystique for the Bakery/Dessert juices. Many of the fruits which I've tried in it I haven't liked, but then Fruit is not my go-to flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

I want to do a test of how many puffs I get on the iJoy Mystique before it needs refilling.

I would estimate its about 100 - but let me see.
When I have figured it out I will report back here...

My Vaporesso Gen has a puff counter 
It's now on *900 *and I have just refilled the Mystique

Lets see...

Puff... puff... puff...
It's now on 903

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (28/9/19)

Silver said:


> I want to do a test of how many puffs I get on the iJoy Mystique before it needs refilling.
> 
> I would estimate its about 100 - but let me see.
> When I have figured it out I will report back here...
> ...



Ah... this is going to be interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/19)

Ok my Mystique is empty

I actually vaped it till it was very empty and the flavour started tasting funky

Verdict

I took *73 puffs *
The counter is on 973 (started this tank on 900 puffs)

But I vaped it "more empty" than I usually do. So I would say the puff life of this tank is *60-70 puffs. *

My puffs are about 3-4 seconds. With the occasional longer 5 second puff. 40 Watts. Eco Mode on the Vaporesso Gen. 70VG juice. (Prime Vape PomCool)

*That’s quite a low puff count.* If I was vaping this exclusively I would need to refill a few times.

The Mystique is definitely a guzzler of note and has too little juice capacity. Would do well if it were bigger. But on the upside the flavour is good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (29/9/19)

Silver said:


> Ok my Mystique is empty
> 
> I actually vaped it till it was very empty and the flavour started tasting funky
> 
> ...


I made a few mistakes by mistaken it for a dripper but its a good back up "tank"
I'm definitely gonna get a pack of this.For the price and the flavour delivery it's worth it

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/19)

The vaper said:


> I made a few mistakes by mistaken it for a dripper but its a good back up "tank"
> I'm definitely gonna get a pack of this.For the price and the flavour delivery it's worth it
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Oh definitely!
At the price point (about R50 per tank) its a winner winner of note
And the flavour for a R50 disposable is very impressive


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

Silver said:


> Ok my Mystique is empty
> 
> I actually vaped it till it was very empty and the flavour started tasting funky
> 
> ...



Interesting, thanks @Silver! 

I'm getting irritated with having to keep refilling the Mystique. It defeats the objective of convenience. I'm going to stick to the Freeemax Gemm 5ml from now on. One can get various ohms, so I'll have to experiment to find the one which suits me best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

